# Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden



## Cpt. Pike (4. Februar 2012)

Tach auch,

Kann mir jemand verraten, ob die polder um den Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden Weverhof zur Zeit befischbar sind. Wir wollen in 14 Tagen ein paar Hechte stippen. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## marlin2304 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Moin Piki,
das interessiert mich natürlich auch.|supergri
Man findet noch nicht mal eine gescheite Web-Cam.


----------



## krauthi7 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

medemblick ist ganz zugefroren - wetter.com - webcam


----------



## Cpt. Pike (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

jedes Jhr der selbe Mist. Kaum haben wir gebucht ..... friert der Mist zu .... egal ob Rügen Holland oder sonst was. Wir buchen jetzt Afrika, damit es bei denen auch mal friert! #q


----------



## Kark (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Noch nicht den Kopf hängen lassen!
14 Tage sind noch lange hin - so schnell wie der Mist einfriert taut er auch wieder auf.
Die Tage kurz nach Eisschmelze sind oft sehr sehr gut , so dass ihr evtl. doch noch Glück haben könnt.....
Leider ist aber auch für die kommende Woche noch diese klirrende Kälte angesagt....


----------



## marlin2304 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Ja Sven,
so ist das halt. Ich bin echt am Überlegen, ob wir nächstes Jahr mal eine Expedition nach Spanien, Italien oder Frankreich machen. Obwohl von den genannten Länder glaube ich ist Spanien am besten.


----------



## Daserge (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Ich fahre auch am Freitag 17.02 nach Vlietlanden.
EIn wenig RestHoffnung habe ich noch, da es ab Sonntag keine mInus Grade mehr geben soll unbd Montag Dienstag sogar Regen geben bei 6 Grad.

Ich habe aber keine Anhung wie schnell so eine Eisschicht abschmilzt, vielleicht bei Regen schneller?


----------



## Baus (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Hallo,
habe gerade eure Diskussion gelesen und mich dann schnell mal Registriert... Ich wollte mit nem Kumpel am 24.02 nach Enkhuizen fahren. Habe aber gestern Kontakt mit dem Tackledealer in Enkhuizen gehabt und der meinte das es keinen Sinn hat, da echt alles zugefroren ist.
Falls jemand was anderes weiss bitte melden.


----------



## kspr (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*



Daserge schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch am Freitag 17.02 nach Vlietlanden.
> EIn wenig RestHoffnung habe ich noch, da es ab Sonntag keine mInus Grade mehr geben soll unbd Montag Dienstag sogar Regen geben bei 6 Grad.
> 
> Ich habe aber keine Anhung wie schnell so eine Eisschicht abschmilzt, vielleicht bei Regen schneller?



die polder haben eine eisdicke von 15-20cm da brauchts ein bisschen mehr als 2tage regen 

Will euch die hoffnung nicht nehmen aber das wird nix #d


----------



## Kark (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Ich denke auch, dass es bis zum 17.2 eher schlecht aussieht....
Es waren schon extreme Temperaturen die letzte Zeit.Flüsse sind auch noch zugefroren - Polder sind auf jeden fall total zu, auch bis dahin noch.

Grüße


----------



## zwerg (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Hallo Baus,
wenn ihr glück habt ist der hafen in medemblick vielleicht noch eis frei. haben dort immer mit posen und köderfisch gute hechte und zander gefangen wassertiefe ca. 3-4 meter notfalls eisangeln. 
Gruß Zwerg


----------



## Daserge (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Eisangeln hatte ich auch schon überlegt aber wenn es jetzt eine Woche nicht friert ist es wohl so, dass man keine eisfreien Stellen hat, das Eis aber auch nicht mehr tragfähig ist. 

Egal mit 5 Freunden in einem Bungalow lässt sich die Zeit auch so gut vertreiben.


----------



## Cpt. Pike (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Die hoffnung stirbt zum schluss


----------



## Daserge (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Denke auch das es an Schleusen und manchen Häfen schon kleine eisfreie Bereiche geben könnte. Spinnfischen wird aber wohl nicht drin sein. Eher Köfi an der Posenmontage


----------



## grintz (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Habe gerade mit nem Angelshop-Besitzer telefoniert. Er meinte es wird bis zum kommende WE aufgetaut sein.
Setzen wir mal vorraus das er sich dort auskennt und ehrlich war, könnte es was werden...

Gruß


----------



## Daserge (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Kommendes WE also diese WE oder das darauffolgende ab dem 26.02


----------



## grintz (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

18.-19. das kommende eben


----------



## marlin2304 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*



Leitwolf schrieb:


> Ich fahre nächste Woche Montag und Dienstag nach Barendrecht mit 2 Kumpels.Ich denke bei den + Graden im Moment mit dem Regen, werden schon irgendwo eisfrei Stellen zu finden sein.
> Was sagt ihr dazu?




Fährst du nach Barendrecht zum Angeln?


----------



## Kark (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Gibt es Neuigkeiten in Sachen Eis an den Poldern?
Ich wollte evtl. am kommenden Wochenende die letzte Chance vor der Hechtschonzeit nutzen und versuchen den ersten Snoek 2012 zu erwischen...#t

Grüße


----------



## Daserge (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Der grossteil der Polder ist eisfrei. Bis zum nächsten WE denke ich sollte alles weg sein.


----------



## DaBlasta (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Polder Eisfrei? Weverhof -De Vlietlanden*

Ich fahre am kommenden Samstag (25.2) nach Holland in die Gegend Friesland, morgens hin abends zurück. Natürlich um Raubfische zu fangen  Meine Kumpels angeln leider alle nicht, also suche ich noch 1 oder 2 Personen die Lust haben mitzufahren.
Ich heiße Martin, bin 29 Jahre, wohne und arbeite in Köln. Ein Auto habe ich und war auch schon einige Male in der Gegend, immer mit Erfolg. Würde auch in eine andere Region fahren wenn die Fangaussichten gut sind.

Also, würde mich freuen wenn jemand Lust hat, einfach PN an mich und alles weitere dann am Telefon.

Gruß Martin


----------

